
SQLite 3.9.0 Released with JSON support - conductor
https://www.sqlite.org/releaselog/3_9_0.html
======
jqm
This is way cool. I've been wanting to play w/ Postgres's new(er) json
features but haven't had use case to set up server and do so. But this can be
tried out really easy.

Oh, did I mention how much I love SQLite? Not being a startup in "scale mode"
it works really well for the size of apps I build (internal apps with only a
handful of simultaneous users). The only drawback I've ever had was with
simultaneous writes, but a lock and a server queue easily fixed that. Other
than that, it is fast, reliable, and so easy to set up and deal with.

------
rhinoceraptor
How does this compare to Postgres' jsonb? I use that at work, I would love to
be able to run integration tests using SQLite in memory, as opposed to running
against Postgres in a container.

~~~
dubcanada
Doesn't seem to as advanced as jsonb, but it's still pretty good.
[https://www.sqlite.org/json1.html](https://www.sqlite.org/json1.html)

------
ers35
The link should be changed to
[https://www.sqlite.org/releaselog/3_9_0.html](https://www.sqlite.org/releaselog/3_9_0.html)

~~~
dang
Thanks, changed from
[https://www.sqlite.org/news.html](https://www.sqlite.org/news.html).

------
cheez
> Backwards compatibility constraints mean that ... It is not possible to add
> a sixth "JSON" type.

What? Can someone explain why backward compatibility prevents future versions
from added functionality? I guess someone somewhere is doing some case
statement on the type of thing in a column? That's a pity... SQLite doesn't
even have a datetime type. Now I'm wondering if these are related.

~~~
parshimers
This is just an educated guess, but it could be an issue with the on-disk
record formats. A quick look here:
[https://www.sqlite.org/fileformat2.html](https://www.sqlite.org/fileformat2.html)
shows that variable length types like BLOB and TEXT are denoted by a type code
value greater than 12 that is even or odd (respectively). The only wiggle room
looks like values 10 and 11, but of course there would have to be some
completely separate way of denoting the size.

~~~
cheez
That doesn't explain backwards compatibility issues unless what they're saying
is they want stuff created in SQLite 3 to work with SQLite 2. The policy
doesn't seem to say that though. It's probably just hard to figure out.

[http://www.sqlite.com/formatchng.html](http://www.sqlite.com/formatchng.html)

------
ksec
What ever happened to SQlite 4?

~~~
biokoda
They said it's more of an experimental test bed.

------
pjscott
And indexes on expressions! And a new full-text search module, FTS5! And
slightly less restrictive partial index support! And some other things that
look nice but don't get exclamation marks.

This is a big release.

